# 1st baby + homebirth questions



## Icecreamtwist

Hi ladies! 

I am 23 years old, 5 weeks and 1 day pregnant with baby #1. I've always said in the past that I wanted a homebirth as I have done lots and lots of research on different types of births and the best one for my baby and I is definitely a homebirth. I've watched different documentaries and I just feel it's safer, more natural for a woman to give birth in her own home. I've always hated hospitals and terrified of interventions.

That being said, I obviously still fear the unknown. I hate to admit that as I try to be very calm and relaxed at the thought as I believe you are what you think. However I can't help but be a little nervous at the thought! 

I am planning on doing some hypnobirthing classes, also want to do placenta encapsulation and placenta smoothie all made by a woman who does this as her business. 

I am so mixed with emotions, some days I know I can do this and I truly am so motivated and feel like it's going to be such a positive intense experience. However some days I think I might be such a wimp and not want to go through with it because it might be too painful and I'll end up crying like a baby lolll.. 2 out of 3 days though I am more positive than negative.

Do any of you have any sort of tips to help cope with that emotional back and forth, fear of the unknown? Any tips in general about home birthing as well would be appreciated :) 

I live in Ontario, Canada by the way!


----------



## kittylady

With a homebirth the healthcare professional is always with you and is only looking after you (they normally have a few women at a time to look after in a hospital). Therefore I feel that problems would be spotted quicker and normally women will be transferred before any major problems. You are less likely to require interventions at home, which come with their own complications. 

I wish you all the best, I had a water home birth with my 2nd and will be having one with this baby.


----------



## mrssat

I've been here. I had an induction with Dd 1 she was iugr & the induction was scary, painful & invasive. My baby was small but fine & I prayed I'd never go through an induction agsin. Now I realise it was fear that made my labour horrendous. I was afraid of her being unwell I was afraid of a c section I was afraid of everything. 
Fast forward to second preg. I knew I wanted hb from day 1. Baby grew fine & I planned my hb with supportive docs & mws. I still had doubts though. I had an epidural with Dd & didn't know if I'd cope my MIL was sure I'd need an epi again because she seen how I was with Dd birth. I did hypnotherapy birthing at home & decided to give it my best shot. Stoll not sure if I'd cope but the hospital wasn't far if I needed it. 
Well I did it. & was unbelievably proud of my drug free hb. 
In your face mil!' Ha ha. 

What I'm trying to say is you don't know what will happen in labour, keep an open but focused mind & you'll be fine. Try not be feel like this is your one & only birth route - sometimes it doesn't go to plan. My friend was severely depressed when she 'failed' at her home birth. 
Hypno birthing was great & I'd recommend it. 
I'm planning hb again but if hospital is required for whatever reason I'm ready for that as well 
GL hun & congrats xx


----------



## ab75

Basically what the other ladies have said.
I had a home birth with ds,but it was always with the understanding that I would transfer to hospital (alone as dh would have had to stay with the girls) if there were any complications. It was am amazing experience,was good to be in my house,my shower,bed etc.
Good luck with whatever you decide. As long as you and baby are healthy that's the main thing xx


----------



## mummy2boysx

Exactly what the other ladies say
Home births are an absolutely amazing experience when they are done right and safely xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Does your local homebirth team have a Facebook account? Mine does, they do hb events and go to baby shows in the area. It's a great way to put you at ease.
I attempted homebirth with ds and ended up going to hospital for possible pain relief as he was back to back and a really long and failing to progress during labour. When I got there I was fully dilated and he was born within half an hour. 
Second baby I had a homebirth again the wishes of my consultant (with the support of my midwife) and it was wonderful x


----------



## UBC Mom

I birthed unassisted at home and it was awesome. Look up orgasmic birth. Read Laura Shanleys website through and through. I've experienced hospital birth and home birth, home birth is much better in my opinion. Orgasmic birth info empowered me to have a pain free awesome home birth without a midwife and my baby was perfect.


----------

